# Going back to work after medical miscarriage?



## golcarlilly

I have been off work since last Wednesday when i went for my scan, had medical management yesterday and still bleeding and having pains, am wondering when to return to work, my employers are really not good with people taking time off! I really do not feel up to it yet but worried! Should I ask my doctor for a sick note or wil I need to get one from the hospital?


----------



## Omi

Hiya, and sorry to hear what you've /you're going through :hugs:

I was told i'd get one from my doctor, and i did. The hospital send your notes over anyway so he'll be aware of what happened. My doc was really nice and seemed to offer me as much time as i wanted but i ended up taking 2 weeks off in all. From the day i found out on my scan, and the week after i had my d&c.

I was given the advice from friends not to rush back to work as you can be quite fragile even if you think you're ok, if that makes sense.

I understand it can be difficult if your job is not so understanding, i was lucky that way, but in the end you just have to listen to you body and mind and do whats right for you.

You will feel much better soon, chicken, i promise...

:hug:

ps. My boss also asked if i wanted people to know, and again from advice i was given from friends, i said yes. So, although not everyone did know, those who knew were very undertstanding and actually shared stories..you'd be surprised how many people suddently this has happened to! Also, my doc asked if i wanted to put mc on the sick line, i said yes to that too. Hope this helps, if any...xxx


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks it does help a lot, I felt much better this morning but just been asleep for three hours this aft!! I think I will ring my docs in the morning and see what they say


----------



## maccy

Take care hun. xxxx Glad your feeling better.


----------



## Dona

My m/c saga lasted a week and finally passed everything on the Tuesday. I decided to go back to work on the Thursday, but that is only me. I needed to do it this way to help me cope with what had happened. I got an open sick line which meant I could go back when I felt better, I would suggest to get one of these. 

My boss was really really good and asked me if I wanted everyone in the department to know which I said yes too. This way makes life easier for when you go back. 

You go back when you feel you are in a good place, for me getting back to work helped me get to that place. 

Dona x :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Faerie

I took 1 week after my D&C and 2 weeks after lap for ectopic. I was really wobbly and needed the time, I wish I'd had longer after the D&C. I also wish my boss had told my colleagues, at least the people in my department. I actually asked him to but he decided not to (which I didn't know, he's rubbish like that) and it wasn't fun as people were asking me things like "so, is your cold better?", "been on holida?" etc etc.


----------



## Omi

Faerie said:


> I took 1 week after my D&C and 2 weeks after lap for ectopic. I was really wobbly and needed the time, I wish I'd had longer after the D&C. I also wish my boss had told my colleagues, at least the people in my department. I actually asked him to but he decided not to (which I didn't know, he's rubbish like that) and it wasn't fun as people were asking me things like "so, is your cold better?", "been on holida?" etc etc.

 
I had that happen to me too!!! ' oh, so have you been on holiday??'

Er, no. to hell and back is more like it!! 

I laugh at it now, but it was terrible at the time as you feel like bursting into tears, but time does heal the raw wounds, at least.

I feel fine now, just crazy to regain what i lost thats all :)

All the best, bunny and glad you're feeling better, xxx


----------



## Visqueen

My doctor gave me a sick note for 2 weeks. I just dont seem ready to face going back to work just yet I also think you body needs a rest after what you have been through.
Take a bit of time off and give yourself some time to feel stronger again.


----------



## wishes

:hugs:

When i had an erpc the hospital said i couldnt return to work for 2 week. I actually said i only wanted a week but they wouldnt let me.

Dont rush back hun, Im so glad i had that two weeks to sort myself out.


----------



## cheeselover

I had a week off and cried the whole first day back. We were very lucky as hubby had week off too (we work for same company). I let my boss tell people and was just amazed by the emtional support I received from everyone. The women I work with were amazing and came to to give me cuddles and the support I needed and after the first day was over with I was fine and didn't cry at work again. Personally, I was happy for the distraction but it is different for everyone. It is not until you go through something like this that you realise how many other people have had a similiar experience.


----------



## Happyabi

Hiya
Im new to this today but wanted to say hi and I went back to work last friday after a d&c on Monday...
I didnt want to come in today back to it all without easing myself in gently...

Its how you feel in yourself but i think for me being at work takes my mind of it as I was at home alone doing my own head in!

Im still bleeding a bit too, but nothing too serious

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!

:hugs: So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## golcarlilly

Hi all 

I came back to work yesterday after a week and 3 days off, I was fine yesterday but today have started bleeding more and having bad pains, I am going for a scan on Thursday to see if still have something left inside - possibly the sac as haven't passed it to my knowledge :cry: I really do not want to be here I just want to be at home!!


----------



## Vickie

golcarlilly said:


> Hi all
> 
> I came back to work yesterday after a week and 3 days off, I was fine yesterday but today have started bleeding more and having bad pains, I am going for a scan on Thursday to see if still have something left inside - possibly the sac as haven't passed it to my knowledge :cry: I really do not want to be here I just want to be at home!!

:hug: So sorry for what all you are having to go through


----------

